# Gaggia Classic Gasket Kit



## Jonesy (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi, does anyone know where i can get a full gasket kit for my Classic? Im looking for all of the boiler gaskets and o-rings as i want to fully strip my machine and give it a good cleaning as the previous owner was abit lax in maintaining it!!

Ive looked on happy donkey but they only seem to have the group head gasket, although saying that ive not called them!

Many thanks

Iain


----------



## Jonesy (Oct 9, 2010)

Also does anyone know where i could get a new bolt that holds the boiler and the group head together as one sheared during dismantling, luckily i managed to get the threaded section out with no damage to the group head or boiler!!


----------



## The Judge (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm after such a kit as well, so if anyone knows the answer I'd also be grateful. I've found places to source the group gasket and boiler o-ring but haven't found anywhere for the steam valve o-ring.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi Guys. I can supply that for you. Give me a few hours and i'll pop a quote on your PM.

Lee


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

The Judge said:


> I'm after such a kit as well, so if anyone knows the answer I'd also be grateful. I've found places to source the group gasket and boiler o-ring but haven't found anywhere for the steam valve o-ring.


Do you mean the O ring that connects the steam valve to the top of the boiler of the O ring that seals the steam wand to the valve?

Lee


----------

